# Airlines and Hedgehogs?



## badkity (Mar 1, 2016)

I am a grandmother to a hedgehog and I'm trying to figure out the best way to get college student and hedgie home after graduation. Spending hours on the phone and internet and can't find an airline that will allow both to fly in the cabin, even though many airlines allow rabbits now. Hoping I am missing the one way to get this to happen as this will be a long drive otherwise. 
Thank you!


----------

